# Hasegawa 1-72 Leopold



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

This is something different for me as I usually build in 1-350 scale. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great to see you post a pic of it Mark! I've seen it in the flesh and it's an excellent build!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. Make sure you post pics again once you've got your BR52 pulling it.....have you started it yet or are you still working on your 1/200 Bismarck?

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Chris. Good to hear from you. Have'nt started the 52 as yet. I am still working on the Bismarck as well as the Perry class frigate and the 48 scale Jagdpanther. Will start posting some pics of the 200 Bismarck Shortly...Cheers mate...Mark:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done - I really like your weathering. 

This is one of my favorite kits - You are inspiring me to pull one out and get to work on it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Awesome kit and great work; what a monster, a kit so big you had to photograph it in segments, like a panorama!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments Gents. The kit is actually 1-72 Scale. The Dragon and Trumpeter kits are 1-35 scale. they would not even fit in the frame if I had them. They are the HUGE ones....


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good!Here isc my 1/72 scale Hasegawa Siege Mortar "Thor"


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful job on the karl. I am thinking of getting one of those myself. After seeing your pic, i think i'm going to get it....Cheers Mark


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is a great kit!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks buddy.......:wave:Cheers Mark


----------



## DeltaAirlinesSF (May 21, 2011)

Cool models. Really like the Leopold, I am gonna build the same thing but from HobbyBoss.
And the Karl-Gerat is great also, where did you buy the Karl? It's not on Hannants, hobbyEasy, LuckyModel, NordLandModels don't sell it. So where did you buy it?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought it years ago from Squadron!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. I actually went out and bought the Morser. If mine ends up like yours, i will be a happy Man.....Cheers Mark


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes the cammo really came out well!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks great Mark, as usual. A bit different for you since if you put it in water it WILL sink. Summer here and I haven't been in the model room for several weeks (or months) but looking at your Leopold made me head downstairs and get the dust of my 1/35th. Got to get back down there and finish up the paint. Again great build.

Philo426, sweet. I got that sitting on the self to -- so much to build so little time to do it.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comments Dave. I would love to see your finished......Cheers Mark


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

How would you like to tackle this monster?


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

awsome job to both of you...the cammo looks great, and i just love the rust/weathering on leopold!!!


----------



## DeltaAirlinesSF (May 21, 2011)

Both models are very cool, are you also gonna do the 1/72 Dora from HobbyBoss or the 1/144 Dora from Fujimi & Metal Troops Creation?


----------



## DeltaAirlinesSF (May 21, 2011)

Both models are very cool, are you also gonna do the 1/72 Dora 800cm rail-gun from HobbyBoss or the 1/144 from Fujimi?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe Dora is a serious Monster!One guy on FSM bought the 1/35 kit version for 700 bucks and it makes my huge 1/35 Leopold look small!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Gents. I just saw that Trumpy have released the Dora in 72nd Scale so I might have to pick one of these Kits up....Cheers Mark


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Trumpeter doesnt do the Dora its Copy Boss. Seems to be half way decent and in some respets better than the 1/35 Soar Art kit which is a botch job. In 1/35th the Dragon Leopold is not half bad and its a fair bit simpler than the very very complex Trumpeter kit. Trumpeter's kit is better but Dragon's is not bad and builds much quicker if you don't want a bazillion parts to mess with . Trumpeter's Karl Morser kits are also quite nice and vastly better than Dragon's toylike kit.


----------



## DeltaAirlinesSF (May 21, 2011)

Are you gonna do a diorama with that Leopold? If yes, post some pics.


----------

